# Philadelphia From The Plane



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Went to Philadelphia again last week for a few days; on business and no time to get to Lancaster or Columbia (http://www.nawcc.org/)









But took these few photos coming into land at about 19:00 on a beautiful sunny evening...

BTW: took the Hamilton T-405 with me....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool photo's Paul thanks for sharing them


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice pics Paul,

how queer, I flew into philidelphia yesterday morning, very cloudy not half as nice as your photos. Only a connection there though. if I can find an interesting pic of my destination I'll post it.

cheers

Foz


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great pics.


----------

